# [BF3] Performance



## mini-flex-G (29. Januar 2013)

Hallihallöchen  
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit Bf3 besorgt doch nach einigem Spielen merkte ich leider,dass das Spiel nicht so flüssig läuft wie bei vielen anderen :/ 
Auf niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen komm ich gerade mal auf 30 fps.
Nach langem warten habe ich nun endlich ein wenig Geld zusammengespart und wollte euch einfach mal fragen welche pc-Komponente ich am besten aufrüsten sollte, da ich davon kaum Ahnung habe und mein Rechner eigentlich allen Anforderungen entspricht (laut den Systemanforderungen)  

Mein PC:
Windows 7 home premium 64-bit
Intel core i3-2120 CPU @ 3,3Ghz (4 Kerne)
AMD Radeon HD 6570 2gb
4gb ram

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

eigentlich reicht eine Grafikkarte, um deine Performance zu verbessern. Allerdings sind die ja nicht grad billig...

Um die 150€ herum hätten wir die HD7850 OC. 
Die nächste Leistungs- und Preisstufe haben wir bei rund 200€ mit der HD7870 OC. 
Danach kommt der nächste Schritt bei 260€ und der HD7950 OC.

Weniger Geld für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben macht leider weniger Sinn. Bei letzteren beiden Karten müsste zuerst abgeklärt werden, ob dein Netzteil diese auch ausreichend mit Strom versorgen kann.


----------



## mini-flex-G (29. Januar 2013)

Okey  
also erstmal vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort  
Und noch eine frage, macht es sinn (wenn ich die Grafikkarte schon aufgerüstet habe) aus noch den Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

4GB reichen völlig. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Games, in denen bei mehr als 4GB ein Vorteil messbar ist, der ist aber dann minimal.


Es schadet aber auch nix, und 4GB DDR3-RAM kosten auch nur ca 15-20€. Weißt Du, ob Du einen oder zwei Riegel im PC hast?


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2013)

Nein, das ist gar nicht notwendig. 4GB reichen noch dicke.


----------



## mini-flex-G (29. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ich glaube 2 aber da müsste ich nachschaun ..... gibts eine Möglichkeit das nachzuschauen ohne den Rechner aufzumachen?


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2013)

Programme wie CPU-Z können die Bestückung deiner Speicherbänke auslesen.


----------



## mini-flex-G (29. Januar 2013)

Oke also Ergebnis: Dual dh ich bräuchte (wenn dann)vollkommen neue RAM-Chipsätze oder?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Nein, es geht eher um folgendes: wenn Du nur einen Riegel hättest, könntest Du einfach EINEN zweiten mit gleichen Werten dazukaufen. Da du aber zwei hast, würd ich mal nachsehen, ob Du auf dem Board 2 oder 4 Steckplätze hast. Bei 4 kannst Du normalerweise problemlos dann 2x2GB dazustecken, wenn die Grundwerte auch gleich sind (also zB DDR3-1333 mit CL9 oder so), wenn Du aber nur zwei PLätze hast, dann musst Du es bei 4GB lassen oder dann direkt 2x4GB neu kaufen und den alten verkaufen.


----------



## mini-flex-G (29. Januar 2013)

Oke, nachgeschaut, leider nur 2 Steckplätze  
Gibt es was was du mir empfehlen würdest?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

ALso, ich empfehle, einfach bei 4GB zu bleiben  zusätzliche 4GB hätt ich nur vorgeschlagen nach dem Motto "wenn du eh schon 200€ + Versand für ne Graka ausgibst, sind die 15-20€ Aufpreis für weitere 4GB auch kein Beinbruch mehr" 


ansonsten hängt es vom Shop ab, bei dem Du bestellen willst. Was für Werte zeigt Dir CPU denn für das RAM an? Also, Takt in MHz, CL-Wert ?


----------



## mini-flex-G (29. Januar 2013)

Ja fürs erste wenn dann nur die Grafikkarte aber man kann ja schonmal planen  
665.3 Mhz und cl 9.0 clocks ich hoffe du kannst mit den clocks was anfangen ^^ ich nich


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Das ist DDR3-1333 mit CL9. Falls Du neues RAM holen willst: achte nur darauf, dass es auch für 1,5 Volt Spannung gedacht ist. Ansonsten nimm einfach günstiges DDR3-1333 oder 1600 (nennt sich je nach dem, was der Shop schreibt, auch PC3-10667 und 12800 ) mit CL 9 oder 10.


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2013)

Jau, aber da der Memory Controller des i3-2120 eh für 1333er RAM ausgelegt ist, und du den nicht soweit übertakten kannst, als das schnellerer RAM Sinn machte, kannst du die 40€ getrost in die Grafikkarte stecken.


----------



## mini-flex-G (30. Januar 2013)

Ja dann leg ich den Kauf des Arbeitsspeichers erstmal auf Eis  
Vielen dank für die nette und vor allem schnelle Beratung


----------



## mini-flex-G (30. Januar 2013)

So ich denke ich nerve wenn dann hier weiter  
Nämlich ist meine frage wenn ich die oben bereits erwähnte Radeon HD 7950 kaufen würde welches Netzteil könntet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Meins hat leider nur 350W und wies mit den anderen Werten steht hab ich dann gleich ignoriert  

Was die Radeon HD 7950 benötigt ist:
2x 6-Pin PCIe
min. 500 Watt


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2013)

Also, das "min 500W" ist nicht korrekt, das schreiben die nur, damit selbst ein "mieses" 500W-Modell reicht. In Wahrheit reicht ein gutes Markenmodell mit 400W schon aus. Die Frage wäre, was Du ausgeben möchtest und ob Du bereit wärst, vlt auch 20-30€ mehr für eine wirklich SEHR gute Qualität, Luft nach oben für eventuelle Aufrüstungen (gute Netzteile behält man gern mal 7-8 Jahre für 2-3 mal Aufrüsten), Kabelmanegement (man kann ungenutzte Kabel einfach weglassen) und Effizienz. Effizienz heißt: d.h. der PC braucht zB 300W, aber beim Unwandeln geht im Netzteil halt immer was verloren. Ein effizientes Netzteil zieht 330W aus der Dose => eines mit schlechter Effizienz zieht schnell mal 380W.

Ausreichen würde ein Modell für 40-50€. Schon wirklich gut wäre dann eines für 80€. Extrem gut wäre dann nochmal teurer


----------



## mini-flex-G (30. Januar 2013)

Also ich tendiere dann ja eher zu einem Netzteil das 50-80€ kostet.
Woran erkenne ich denn ob es ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Netzteil ist?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2013)

Es gibt da halt ein paar gute Hersteller, und wichtig sind die Amperewerte bei 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt und die Effizienz, zudem ist an sich jedes Netzteil gut geeignet, das mind 2 Anschlüsse für PCIe 6 bzw 8 Pin hat (für moderne Grafikkarten)


zB Sea Sonic G-Series G-450 450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020059-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cougar PowerX 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermaltake Smart M550W 550W ATX 2.3 (SP-550MPCCEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2013)

THG hat letzthin übrigens ein interessantes "Who is who" der Netzteilmarken/-hersteller herausgebracht.


----------



## VipersStrike21 (30. Januar 2013)

Die 80 PLUS Initative zeigt beispielsweise die Energieeffizienz eines Netzteils an und ist somit ein wichtiger Qualitätsindikator.
Allerdings wirst du bei einem Netzteil mit 80 PLUS Silber schon über den von dir veranschlagten 80€ Maximum liegen.


----------



## mini-flex-G (9. Februar 2013)

Vielen dank für die Beratung 
Ich schau einfach mal welches von den Netzteilen am besten geeignet ist


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

Hallöchen leute,
nachdem ich jetzt alle möglichen Probleme überwunden habe, hab ich es jetzt endlich geschafft sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Netzteil einzubauen 
naja die Freude währte nur kurz, Rechner fährt (mit neuer Grafikkarte amd radeon hd7950) nicht hoch und gibt nur einen längeren und 2 kurze Pipser von sich.
Naja hab ich mal ein wenig rumgesucht und herausgefunden, dass es wahrscheinlich an meinem veralteten bios liegt.
Nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das updaten kann und ich hab schon überall gesucht nur nichts aktuelles gefunden  
vill kann mir ja einer von euch helfen  
MfG Tim


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Naja, du musst halt rauskriegen, was für ein Mainbaord du hast, dort nach BIOS-Updates suchen und es dann nach Anleitung flashen - das geht aber nur, wenn der PC wenigstens angeht und ein Bild zeigt - kommt der PC denn wenigstens so weit?


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

ja wenn ich die Grafikkarte rausbau und halt mit der on-board-grafikkarte starte, dann läuft er auch ohne Probleme aber ich würde schon gerne meine Grafikkarte einbauen und verwenden :/ 
Und mein Mainboard ist ein Medion ms-7728 nur auf der website von Medion findet er da nichts :/


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

Wobei ich vorhin etwas gefunden habe allerdings nicht aktuell sondern von 11.01.2012 :/


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Naja, wenn das neuer als Dein jetziges ist, dann versuch es trotzdem. Aber genau die Anleitung befolgen, ich hoffe, da ist im Download oder auf der Website was dabei


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

Ja ich hab das schon einmal probiert, in dem .zip-file war eine .bat Datei die ich ausführen sollte, allerdings hat der nicht das gemacht wie die Datei eigentlich programmiert war, d.h. er sollte am ende des Programms eigentlich rebooten, hat er aber nicht :/ 
also gehe ich davon aus, dass er die anderen Befehle auch nicht ausgeführt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Normalerweise muss man die Datei unter DOS ausführen, also eine CD/DIskette, PC davon booten und dort starten - oder war das extra so beschrieben, dass es unter windows laufen sollte?


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

MEDION - Treiber Details 
Mit Windows ....


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Es kann sein, dass mir dem "neu gestartet wurde" nicht gemeint ist, dass das Tool selber neustartet, sondern einfach nur "sobald 1x mal neugestartet wurde, sind die Ändungen wirksam", egal wer/was neustartet.


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

das Problem ist 1. dass im Programm der befehl existiert dass es neustartet (afuwinx64.exe E7728MLN.209 /p /b /n /reboot)
und 2. dass ich bereits mehrer male neugestartet habe und sich immernoch nichts geändert hat


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Also, hast Du denn beim PCStart oder im BIOS selbst darauf geachtet, ob das BIOS nicht eh schon das neueste ist? Wenn das neueste halt sowieso schon aktiv ist, dann ist das BIOS halt nicht die Lösung fürs Problem.


----------



## mini-flex-G (19. April 2013)

Und wenn das bios nicht dass Problem wäre? hättest du sonst irgendeine Idee? 
Also ich habe sowohl im BIOS als auch mit CPU-Z geschaut ob das BIOS das neuste ist, allerdings weis ich nicht was die neuste version ist :/


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Naja, hast Du denn auch wirklich ALLE Stromstecker vom Netzteil korrekt mit dem Board verbunden? Hast Du beide Stromstecker mit der Grafikkarte verbunden? Falls die Karte auch nen 8pin-Anschluss hat, dann muss da auch ein 8Pin-Stecker dran und nciht nur ein 6Pin.

Hast Du die Grafikkarte auch 100% korrekt eingesteckt? Und natürlich: das Monitorkabel an der neuen GRafikkarte dran und nicht aus Versehen am ANschluss vom Mainboard?

muss jetzt leider weg, aber check das mal


----------



## svd (20. April 2013)

Den Flashvorgang kannst du auch händisch machen, ist nicht kompliziert, aber nicht ungefährlich.
Bevor du das machst, solltest du sicher gehen, dass dein Mainboard auch das MS 7728 (*Rev. 2.0*) ist. 
Das steht irgendwo auf der Platine, oft zwischen den PCI(e) Slots.
Die technischen Unterschiede zwischen den Revisionen sind manchmal eh nur marginal, trotzdem hat's bei mir schon mal
gereicht, eine Hauptplatine unbrauchbar zu machen. 

Im Verzeichnis, wo du die Dateien extrahiert hast, findest du auch die afuwingui.exe.  (Diese verpasst dem Flashtool eine Windowsoberfläche.) Die führst du aus, danach:


Auf den "Open" Knopf klicken und dein BIOS ROM (E7728MLN.209) wählen
Unter dem Reiter "Setup" die Option "*Program All Blocks*" auswählen!
Das Häkchen aus der Option "Restart After Programming" nehmen.
Auf "Flash" klicken und den Vorgang abwarten.
Wenn alles geklappt hat, neustarten und ins BIOS gehen.
Dort zuerst die optimalen Standardwerte laden.
Dann die nötigen BIOS Einstellungen, wie Bootreihenfolge etc. vornehmen, abspeichern und verlassen.


----------



## mini-flex-G (21. April 2013)

@Herbboy ja ich hab sie ja mehrere male gecheckt und sie hat nur 2 6pins die ich auch angeschlossen hab, das Monitorkabel (hab mir extra ein dvi kabel gekauft weil die Grafikkarte kein vga-Anschluss hatte) ist auch richtig angesteckt und ja sie ist 100% richtig angeschlossen ^^

@svd das Problem ist eher, dass ich glaube, dass das dort angegebene Update ein älteres ist als ich drauf hab, da es im (ich glaub) Januar 2011 hochgeladen wurde, mein Rechner aber erst ca. ein Jahr alt ist :/ (mein Update ist vom 19.3.2012)

Und die Rev. sollte 2.0 sein, ich habe sowohl mit CPU-Z als auch mit 2 ähnlichen Programmen (SiSoftware Sandra, System Information for Windows/SIW) nachgeschaut bei Sandra und SIW stand "Version: 2.0" und bei CPU-Z stand "Model: MS-7728         2.0". 
Also gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass damit die Revisionen gemeint sind, oder?


----------



## svd (21. April 2013)

Ja, wird dann die Version 2.0 sein, gut.

Du kannst ja mal "Windowstaste + R" drücken, dann im Textfeld "msinfo32" eingeben. 
Dort steht dann auch, welches BIOS du gerade drauf hast. Wenn das mindestens 2.09 ist, macht es wirklich keinen Sinn, es zu flashen.


----------



## mini-flex-G (23. April 2013)

Ich hab 30E (?)
Steht auch im BIOS


----------



## svd (23. April 2013)

Das E könnte eine hexadezimale 14 sein... wie dem auch sei, das BIOS scheint höher als 2.09 zu sein.

Du kannst ja mal checken, ob es neue Chipsatztreiber für's Mainboard gibt.


----------



## mini-flex-G (24. April 2013)

Wie schlecht/gut läufts denn bei dir? gar nicht oder halt nur mit wenig fps? 
weil ich hätte da vor einigen Tagen eine config-datei gefunden die bei mir ca 10-15 frames gut gemacht hat.


----------

